# I whas wondering what you drive



## Junglecp (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi people

What for cars ore motorcycle do you drive :d..and hehe please show me some pictures

I'm learning for my driving-licence but me and my girl get a Audi A6 4.0 L Quattro 

Btw i'm from holland ghehe sorry for the bad englisch


gr stijn


----------



## Bryony (Jul 26, 2007)

lol
I have a nissan pulsar with 4 accidents on it  don't really think anyone wants to see my crappy car


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 26, 2007)

I drive the missus crazy,but seriously a 2004 nissan patrol


----------



## mines bigger (Jul 26, 2007)

ford falcon 1993 eb station wagon


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehehehe you poor bugger! A *Audi A6 4.0 L Quattro * - I wish we had an abundance of affordable Audis here when I was looking for my first car! :lol:

I've got a black 07 Lancer...sad to say it's not an EVO :lol: (ps: Males DO drive these cars!!! I saw one driving one the other day!!! :lol: :lol


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 26, 2007)

Commodore station wagon 2003 model and a 1996 Toyota Lexcen station wagon


----------



## Sanchez (Jul 26, 2007)

VP commodore
Hilux
CV8 Monaro


----------



## freerider (Jul 26, 2007)

My Baby...


----------



## nightowl (Jul 26, 2007)

VT Commodore
'77 Ford F100
'88 Nissan Pintara


----------



## minusone (Jul 26, 2007)

i've put a deposit on this and hopefully picking it up this weekend


----------



## FAY (Jul 26, 2007)

I got my first car last year ( as I am on my 'P's) I bought a 2006 Toyota Corolla Hatchback, burgundy (or merlot)
I just love it to bits.............


----------



## Colin (Jul 26, 2007)

I drive my girlfriend crazy by spending a fortune on my snakes :lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 26, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Hehehehe you poor bugger! A *Audi A6 4.0 L Quattro * - I wish we had an abundance of affordable Audis here when I was looking for my first car! :lol:
> 
> I've got a black 07 Lancer...sad to say it's not an EVO :lol: (ps: Males DO drive these cars!!! I saw one driving one the other day!!! :lol: :lol




Got any pics pal? im interested in seeing if there is any differences in the 06 and 07 models...


and yes, guy's do drive these cars... i have an 06 VR-X lancer! It cost 36,000 (way too much for a lancer i know but i didn't pay  hah, thanks mum and dad!) how much are the 07's?


----------



## horsenz (Jul 26, 2007)

just got vz hsz clubsport r8


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 26, 2007)

green 98 model mr lancer


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 26, 2007)

I used to ride a GSXR 1000 ( but sold it because i have no licence until 2010 ) and i have a BMW 3 series ( but now my GF drives it on her P plates) :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Miss B (Jul 26, 2007)

thesilverbeast said:


> i have an 06 VR-X lancer! It cost 36,000 (way too much for a lancer i know but i didn't pay  hah, thanks mum and dad!)


 
$36,000 - serious? Your parents got ripped off! The VR-X in manual is $27,990 and even in auto is only $30,490 (exluding on-roads of course). 

My partner and I drive a 2003 Holden Barina SRi (aka Opel Corsa Sport). It's a little pocket rocket - the power-to-weight ratio in these things is fantastic! It's got lots of goodies: 16" rims, Irmscher bodykit, K & N High-Flow air filter, sports suspension, traction control, sports seats, cold-air intake, personalised plates, etc.






And this is our previous car, which we recently sold (thanks to a newly acquired mortgage :cry. It's a 2005 Mazda3 SP23 in Lightning Yellow - which was a limited edition colour. Only 120 of them were sold in Australia. Fantastic car, loved it to bits.






Here is a pic of the first car I ever bought for myself  2005 Diahatsu Sirion Sport.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 26, 2007)

i drive the new 2007 model ferrari


----------



## krusty (Jul 26, 2007)

freerider said:


> My Baby...




i love it,thats what i want some thing just like that...very nice.


----------



## krusty (Jul 26, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> i drive the new 2007 model ferrari




you know what they say pics or it's not true....lol.


----------



## Elfir (Jul 26, 2007)

my car its still for sale to


----------



## hugsta (Jul 26, 2007)

krusty said:


> you know what they say pics or it's not true....lol.


 
You spoil the fun krusty, I was going to tell everyone about the one I just bought......:lol:
My wifes boss has a black lamborghini and a Pagani Zonda, the Pagani is the only one in Australia and is worth about $1.4 million. It's the sort of a car Ferrari and Lamborghini drivers drool over...LOL 

Here is a link to the competition her boss ran and a pick of the car. Sorry, just read, $1.5 million....LOL It's all carbon fibre hand built yadda yadda yadda etc etc etc.
http://www.caradvice.com.au/3060/pagani-zonda-competition/
http://www.caradvice.com.au/2648/pagani-zonda-s-roadster-road-test-tunnel-love/
You have to see it in the flesh to appreciate, awesome machine.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 26, 2007)

beautiful car your wifes boss has hugsta! the only thing i dont like about it is the ugly mirrors!! lol but i guess they have to be up there to see past the wide rear end!


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 26, 2007)

I drive an 02 Corolla which has a better power weight ratio than the Barina:lol:. Its surprising power is not why I bought it. I bought it because it's probably the king of small reliable cars, and I want a car that will give me no troubles through my 5 years of univeristy study.

If I want thrills then I ride my Hyosung GT250 (my first bike)


----------



## Isis (Jul 26, 2007)

96 Cruiser , patched up after an encounter with a roo. 2005 Triumph Bonneville t100.


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ford Laser TX3 N/A


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Pic*

Here's the car, the bike and some pics of the crew that I ride with


----------



## freerider (Jul 26, 2007)

These are my other sets of wheels 
My Freestyle bike
And my 50 (pitbike)


----------



## mindthesole (Jul 26, 2007)

*my transport*

Apart from legs these are my current modes of transport... (refer to pics)

I blew so much money on cars in the past and am currently without license so this is it!
Have owned about 10 cars over the years...

started with a HQ Kingswood sedan (202 motor/3 on the tree) what a tank!
went economical then...
2 corollas both 86' models
1 corona also 86' model
1 barina 98 model 

then i went stupid LOL the need for speed!!!

1st was a 91 Nissan 180sx turbo... what a rip off at the time!!!

2nd and FAVOURITE was my VL Turbo calais sedan.
Spent a fortune on that one... Custom plenum cover, shot peened and forged pistons, high flow T4 turbo charger by AVO, huge custom ex-truck intercooler, oversized injectors, porsche fuel pump, XF throttle body, blow off valve (not the noisy type), oil cooler, basic weight reduction ie, no stereo, air conditioner, customized diff, 5 speed supra gear box, brass button clutch (went through a kevlar one previous to that). Was about to add Nitrous when i lost my license for speeding LOL! The thing running on 6-18 P.S.I adjustable boost was extremely quick and dangerous... I remember losing the back end at 140kph when i put the foot down whilst overtaking on a freeway :shock: 

After I got over wasting money on cars and got my license back i reverted to the old days of being economical again.

EB falcon on gas, another corolla 91 mod, mitsubishi magna (absolute junk!) and used my parents subaru forester before i lost my license again... 

Now it's just trams,trains,buses, taxis, and lifts from mates LOL


----------



## JasonL (Jul 26, 2007)

hugsta said:


> You spoil the fun krusty, I was going to tell everyone about the one I just bought......:lol:
> My wifes boss has a black lamborghini and a Pagani Zonda, the Pagani is the only one in Australia and is worth about $1.4 million. It's the sort of a car Ferrari and Lamborghini drivers drool over...LOL
> 
> Here is a link to the competition her boss ran and a pick of the car. Sorry, just read, $1.5 million....LOL It's all carbon fibre hand built yadda yadda yadda etc etc etc.
> ...



1.5 Million! That's alot of gecko's, Hope I have a good year!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 26, 2007)

This used to be my car. I built it from the ground up personally - except the gearbox and diff (which I had professionally done)

A 'door-handless' 72 Ford Fairlane, 351 Cleveland, strip/ track C4 and 9 inch with 4:55 gears. It mightn't have been the quickest thing about but boy was it a stack of fun


----------



## GravelRash (Jul 26, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> This used to be my car. I built it from the ground up personally - except the gearbox and diff (which I had professionally done)
> 
> A 'door-handless' 72 Ford Fairlane, 351 Cleveland, strip/ track C4 and 9 inch with 4:55 gears. It mightn't have been the quickest thing about but boy was it a stack of fun


 
i suddenly feel like Homer Simpson dreaming of Duff lookn at this heehee... nice wheels


----------



## PremierPythons (Jul 26, 2007)

2007 Honda Accord VTi Special Edition in 'Silverstone'...


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Pics*



Chanty79 said:


> 2007 Honda Accord VTi Special Edition in 'Silverstone'...



Pics or it did'nt happen:lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Jul 26, 2007)

Here you go...


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Nice*



Chanty79 said:


> Here you go...



Very stylish. The problem with having nice cars these days is that you get scumbags that could'nt care less about your car and bump doors in car parks, scratch keys into the side etc etc.

The wife and kids laugh at me when I park 500metres away from the shops and walk the rest of the way.


----------



## freerider (Jul 26, 2007)

krusty said:


> i love it,thats what i want some thing just like that...very nice.



Thanks, wanna buy it? ha haha
This it a couple of months after it came to live with me


----------



## Lozza (Jul 26, 2007)

purple xr6 turbo 
bit dusty in the pic


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 26, 2007)

Miss B said:


> $36,000 - serious? Your parents got ripped off! The VR-X in manual is $27,990 and even in auto is only $30,490 (exluding on-roads of course).



its an automatic with many extras one of which being a sunroof which is another 1500 onto the price. anyway the price i gave is what they were going to make us pay at one place, we got it from another place a family friend works at and got it for 28. 

ive always said even 27 (being the cheapest VR-X is too much to pay for a lancer, but i love my car and my parents arent in any position to care about a couple of grand (thank you powerball!) 

all i know is i got a car which im extremely grateful for as a first car


----------



## JJS. (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got a VZ Storm Ute. Love it. Manual is the only way to drive fools.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*****



JJS. said:


> I've got a VZ Storm Ute. Love it. Manual is the only way to drive fools.



Nice way to say what you drive:?


----------



## JJS. (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks. lol


----------



## PhilK (Jul 26, 2007)

Not entirely sure why this is in the General Herps forum but I drive a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited Edition 1996 hahaha. Dad's old car, and I go it for *FREE!!!* Pretty happy with that


----------



## leighroyaus (Jul 26, 2007)

99 duel cab hilux dropped on its guts with 20" rims :]
previous car was a 97 model r33 skyline series 2 turbo


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 26, 2007)

Holden commodore... *yawn* boring.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 26, 2007)

Forester, corolla, hilux, ag200, big bear quad and a horse


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 26, 2007)

Had numerous Toranas, rotaries, v8 cortina (ran 11.3), etc etc.
This is my most recent bike.
It took me over 6 months to build this.
Got it running,resprayed,it polished the frame, forks, swingarm,muffler and polished the wheels.
I regretably sold it due to the fact i can't help myself with fast things and i would have either ended up catching the bus with Da Donkey or worse killing someone.The bike was becoming to "well known" in the neighborhood by the local police.
Might build another one soon or loving the "streetfighter" look so may build ine of those!!
Anyways here's some before and after pics (white one ("ewwww") is before)


----------



## Junglecp (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi

people sorry for the late response  but ghehe te problem is when you are wake i sleep hehe 

Damn you drive all crazy cars.. I love Lancers.. but i'm a big fan of audi :d..i will look if i can get a picture of it

hehe i think i'm very lucky because to get a Audi btw he is Semi automatic,With all the options on it. 4 amazing big Exhaust on it :d

My Dad drive a Bmw Z4 320Bhp 

Gr stijn


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 26, 2007)

GSXR Boy,

If you want to buy some late 80's GSXR's, let me know. We currently have a whole heap of gear to sell, enough to build one complete 750 and two 1100's with plenty of spares. There's also a tricked out GS1000/GSX1100/GSXR1100 hybrid available too, and possibly a 98 GSXR750 race bike too.

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## jimbo (Jul 26, 2007)

Im 17, year 12.... Mazda 121..it gets the ladies! (no it doesnt)
My grandma gave it to me. It gets me from A - B and occasionally to C, and thats all that matters lol.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't drive  hehe

But when I start learning I'm taking my sister's volkswagen.


----------



## MAVTOR (Jul 26, 2007)

My 2004 Prado

View attachment 24989


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey MAVTOR, lucky you have a 4x4, that dirt road looks pretty rough! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 26, 2007)

My bike and me.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 26, 2007)

HAHAHA i love this pic in love in love this is what he rides.. bet ur all thousand times jealous


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Being an accountant I have to drive a Volvo


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's my baby.... Full on custom exhaust ( a one off in AU and stuff).. Had her for a lil under a year and unfortunately have to let her go cos the law caught up with me lol........

Oh by the way, if any one in Brissy might be interested in having a look at her let me know........


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 27, 2007)

oh when ever I can get another one, this is what I will get........ A true reptile lovers bike........


----------



## coxy (Jul 27, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> GSXR Boy,
> 
> If you want to buy some late 80's GSXR's, let me know. We currently have a whole heap of gear to sell, enough to build one complete 750 and two 1100's with plenty of spares. There's also a tricked out GS1000/GSX1100/GSXR1100 hybrid available too, and possibly a 98 GSXR750 race bike too.
> 
> ...


how much for a 750? i been keeping an eye out for a cheapish bike for getting around since my yzf was flogged


----------



## fryzie_743190 (Jul 28, 2007)

atm im driving a BMW 740il- great car
and sometimes i drive my mums Holden Vectra


----------



## djfreshy (Jul 28, 2007)

BMW 316i. built for comfort not speed!


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 28, 2007)

me i got a pulsar, and the hubby has an 07 CBR-RR 1000 fireblade, limited edition repsol


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 28, 2007)

djfreshy said:


> BMW 316i. built for comfort not speed!




cant go wrong with the BMW's...... They are the best for long distances and a pleasant ride...


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 28, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> me i got a pulsar, and the hubby has an 07 CBR-RR 1000 fireblade, limited edition repsol



The blade's are the best, cheap as and rated best in the 1000cc category........ Cant wait to get my license back........ That is what I will be buying next............


----------



## Tojo (Jul 28, 2007)

Drive a holden rodeo dualcab 3.2 dohc during the week (fit the kids in,lol)& play with my XB Hardtop with a sweet thumpin 351 clev on the weekends!


----------



## celticskull (Jul 28, 2007)

my money pits


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Sweet bike!


----------



## bimbo (Jul 28, 2007)

good to see there are a few people who drive real cars round here, cars that where made to get dirty i mean

I own a 90 model single cab hilux 4x4 with 31 inch tyres and 2 inch suspension lift. goes great in the bush and has numerous scratches and dents on it so i don't mind adding others.

Pics to come


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 28, 2007)

i dont drive yet but my dreem car would prob be this


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 28, 2007)

real power not bloudy skylines or wrx they got nufin compered to that car


----------



## jeda (Jul 28, 2007)

A 5 year old gas powered ea ford that cost $$800 and still going to every ones objections


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 29, 2007)

a vt commodore (the wifes) and my good old donk hj wagon


----------



## bimbo (Jul 29, 2007)

also get to drive the wifes VY commadore occasionally as well


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 29, 2007)

oops


----------



## lizard_lover (Jul 29, 2007)

nice ute


----------



## BCJTC (Jul 29, 2007)

*My newest toy...*




*
My kids toy (I spend more time on it tho...*





*What my mighty Triton can do stock as a rock...*




*Also stock...not bad for a crappy ute...*





My dirt bike...'02 DRZ










Got a '96 EF Falcon wagon too, missus runs around in that...


----------



## Junglecp (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi


Sadly i dont have a camera any more (stolen) but i have found a pic of my dads car

I hope you like it :d

Bmw z4 M power


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 11, 2007)

My wife wanted a new car, she even claimed it as hers as you can see by the number plate :cry:


----------



## Dan123 (Aug 11, 2007)

dont have my licence yet (and i hope for the sake of all melbournians i neva have it)
but this week i have been out looking at landcruisers (1980-1990) and have 3 on my list atm i am in love with.
i was just about to put my money down last week on a nice hj62 that was raised with 4inch lift and came with full off road acc (tow/bull bars, long range tank (175L), UHF radio, dual batteries) but found it also had a turbo so i wouldnt be able to drive the damn thing once i get my licence.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Whoa*



snakes4me2 said:


> My wife wanted a new car, she even claimed it as hers as you can see by the number plate :cry:



Who's under the thumb there?:lol:


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 11, 2007)

doesnt any one drive a rotary? or even a old mazda/???


----------



## macsnake (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is a pic of my VTX1800c, i bought it new last Dec and have already put 17400km on it


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 11, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Who's under the thumb there?:lol:


 
:lol::lol: me?........Never, im the boss in my house........when the wife isn't home 

I see you have added a BHP to the list


----------



## Reptilian (Aug 11, 2007)

My mrs drives a 2000 Lancer glxi 2 door, extractors and 2.25in exhaust, bodykit etc etc...I am had a vb commodore with a 308, holley carby, full exhaust, bodykit alarm etc etc that i got rid of before i moved back to Perth...I also ride a 05' Suzuki RM-Z 250...

Now thinkin of getting my bike license and gettin a bike or a cheap car $500-$1000 (if anyone in Perth is selling one...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Yes*



mr_rotor said:


> doesnt any one drive a rotary? or even a old mazda/???



My wife drives a rotary. She's had it for a while now and she handles it really well. The one in the pic is not ours but it's pretty close. Can't remember what model it is though:shock:

Always looks great when it's been washed and leaves most other rotary's out to dry.:lol:


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 12, 2007)

im just guessing you dont know what a rotary is mate? if you do .. that joke was just gay...?


----------



## scotchbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Black 2006 Ford Focus Rally Edition


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2007)

mr_rotor said:


> im just guessing you dont know what a rotary is mate? if you do .. that joke was just gay...?




Rotaries are for cooking chooks aren't they??  You guys always seem to have a massive chip on your shoulders! Take a chill pill!


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 12, 2007)

snakes4me2 said:


> My wife wanted a new car, she even claimed it as hers as you can see by the number plate :cry:



:lol: How do you go driving a purple car around? I bought a purple trailer and was told I had to re-paint it before it'd pass rego....they gave me heaps over the colour.


----------



## Radar (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm amazed by the distinct lack of 4*4's on here.....not that I can talk....my car blew up (literally) on thursday, lol.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 12, 2007)

My '66 Coupe







and my '84 Corona with 300HP of Toyota goodness.












Cheers, Greg.


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 12, 2007)

nicee corona man .. u take it drifting?


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 12, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Rotaries are for cooking chooks aren't they??  You guys always seem to have a massive chip on your shoulders! Take a chill pill!


what cars to you like?


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 12, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i dont drive yet but my dreem car would prob be this


 
Yours and many others, hope you got deep pockets otherwise you will never own one now sadly.


----------



## Retic (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's what I rode up until my back went, I might get back on it one day


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Rotflmfao*



mr_rotor said:


> im just guessing you dont know what a rotary is mate? if you do .. that joke was just gay...?



No....you have it wrong......it is obvious that you do not know what a rotary is.

If my joke was gay then so, so, so be it:lol:

Why have a pic of a car (avitar) that is not even yours....I guess all little boys have their dreams


----------



## scorps (Aug 12, 2007)

im getting a skyline gts r33 within the next month (as soon as i find a decent one fs)


----------



## bimbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> oops



nah mate real utes can handle stuff like that, was just part of a lazy sunday drive from a few weeks ago. In that shot i had stoped for a photo because i think i only had 2 wheels on the ground and could rock the car side to side from inside the cab. the back wheel in that pic is almost 4 foot off the ground.

here are a few more pics from that day. I dont have many pics of my ute in action because i am usually the one on the other end of the camera.





















cheers
James


----------



## bimbo (Aug 12, 2007)

that is a wicked paint job and the bike boa. nice and simple but really stands off the bike


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 13, 2007)

mr_rotor said:


> what cars to you like?



What ones do I like or have raced? 8)  I'm not going to pick the daylights out of rotaries, I've seen some extremely fast ones over the years. However I think I've moved with the times these days and have steered away from the bigblock Fords and Mopars for the likes of GTR's and Evo's. My passion was 351 Falcons and used to run the Willowbank strip many years ago. I've never gone as far as some of my friends are still going with their cars, but one (if you're from Queensland) you might know by the name of Martin White, twin turbo stretched 351 Windsor pumping out over 1000horses at the rear - drives like a grannies Corolla and is 100% street driven (how legal it is....hmmmmmm :lol Happy?


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 13, 2007)

ps: that *IS* a very nice bike Boa!


----------



## falconboy (Aug 13, 2007)

The good ol' 99 Falcon with trendy Michelin hub caps :lol: and beefy tradesmans roof racks (to carry 2 kayaks) with my runabout, down at the beautiful Woronora River (boat is for sale by the way!)


----------



## chad (Aug 14, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i dont drive yet but my dreem car would prob be this



i dont think youll find many to own of the old slrs. interesting story though, a very good mate of mine and his dad were looking for a car to do up. they came across the beaut... 1977 lx sl torana, under 150 thou, straight body, very minimal rust garaged, decent paint (same colour as that one) for 2.4k!!!! already bought a set of 225+265 hotwires 14" and the slr body kit, gonna be HOT, there gonna transplant a 308 into it.

im looking for a new car myself, at the moment i drive a vl comodore (and last weekend i put 6 people in it! bogan style!). but im looking for a project car. i want a street legal, old, strong car. my heart is set on a 70s camaro but i dont have the cash and none exist for sale in WA. as for what i can get, im looking at certain things, holdens mainly (im a sucker for gm... although if someone offered me a phase 3 ghto 351 i think id consider taking it).

dad drives a toyota soarer, 4L v8, supercharged, pulls only about 260hp at the wheels, but its got 1490Nm of tourque. thats alot of being squished into the seat.

i know 4s and rotarys are quicker, but they just dont do it for me.


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 14, 2007)

chad said:


> (im a sucker for gm... although if someone offered me a phase 3 ghto 351 i think id consider taking it).
> .



I think you will have better luck getting that camaro than the XY. Even XY GT's are in the 6 figures. Wont be long till phase 3's are a million dollar car.

Heres a GS ute made into a GT replica, :cry:It has since been sold :cry:


----------



## serenaphoenix (Aug 14, 2007)

Prius Hybrid  I'm being good...


----------



## slim6y (Aug 14, 2007)

I drive a car that has the ultimate reply to those stupid bumper stickers that say:

"If you can read this bumper sticker you're driving to close"

My car's reply is:

"If your bumper sticker wasn't so damned small I wouldn't have to drive so close to read it!"


----------



## tan (Aug 14, 2007)

Hubby just bought me this!!!!
ours is on the way and will be here in a couple of weeks, of course I got the one with the 20 inch rims and extras! At the moment I have a 95 pajero but will sell it privately as soon as my new toy arrives!!!


----------



## chad (Aug 14, 2007)

BrendanS said:


> I think you will have better luck getting that camaro than the XY. Even XY GT's are in the 6 figures. Wont be long till phase 3's are a million dollar car.
> 
> Heres a GS ute made into a GT replica, :cry:It has since been sold :cry:



family friend of mine owns 2 ph3 gthos (making ALOT of profit) hes got one up for 750k (thats white with blue stripes) and he also has the only orange one that came with creame interior up for sale for... you guessed it 1million dollars.

theres another one for sale for a mill too on www.australianmusclecarsales.com.au called "the grey ghost" another rare one. we can all dream...


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 14, 2007)

Any chance of a pic of the white with blue stipe XY?


----------



## chad (Aug 14, 2007)

well:

my mistake, sorry, its white with BLACK stripes/trim:
http://www.australianmusclecarsales.com.au/muscle_view/96210
i remembered it been blue striped, must have been another one i was looking at.

this is the one that is for sale for a cool mil on australian muscle car sales (not owned by the guy i was telling you about):
http://www.australianmusclecarsales.com.au/muscle_view/94360

amazing that an australian muscle car could be sold for the price of 2 1-2yr old feraris lol


----------



## shelby (Aug 14, 2007)

03 Toyota Rav 4, in Champange, Manual, love it!


----------



## Sanchez (Aug 17, 2007)

2008 GTHO!!!
http://www.goauto.com.au/mellor/mellor.nsf/story2/6269F042DD95A566CA257338000F4B2A


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 17, 2007)

*????*



BrendanS said:


> 2008 GTHO!!!
> http://www.goauto.com.au/mellor/mellor.nsf/story2/6269F042DD95A566CA257338000F4B2A



????


----------

